# Frans Slaman Seminar ~ Maryland



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

We are having a three day working seminar with Frans Slaman. Working slots are available (as well as spectators). Please contact me via PM if you have any interest.




Frans Slaman Obedience and Protection Seminar


Friday, 2/17 ~ Saturday 2/18 ~ Sunday 2/19/2012 at 9:30 a.m.


Central MD T.O.P. Dog Club * 13240 Greenberry Lane, Clarksville, MD 21029​
_"When you can’t afford expensive training weeks, when you aren’t worried about glamour, nature hikes, or the fancy meals, but are worried about quality, training, extensive dog sport knowledge, and the most current techniques for training in drive, building focus and understanding MOTION EXERCISES & RETRIEVES as well as expanding your handling skills, and moving forward from your current position come join us as world competitor, national competitor, assistant world coach, and world-renowned trainer FRANS SLAMAN._

_Frans has given Seminars all across EUROPE, AMERICA, and AFRICA in the last decades! He’s been involved in dogs, and dog sports for over 40 years!"_


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Frans is an excellent trainer, and an excellent teacher. Highly recommend his seminars!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to working with him.... I need some good suggestions on Laos' obedience and protection.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Lynn_P said:


> I'm really looking forward to working with him.... I need some good suggestions on Laos' obedience and protection.


He is very good at both. I think his best attribute is to be able to relate to individuals to teach some concept, and to keep the student engaged. He is able to effectively tailor the lesson to you as an individual


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

hunterisgreat said:


> He is very good at both. I think his best attribute is to be able to relate to individuals to teach some concept, and to keep the student engaged. He is able to effectively tailor the lesson to you as an individual


 
A friend of mine has traveled down to South Carolina (from Baltimore) on two occasions the past months to get fantastic training suggestions from Frans. He's the one that suggested we bring him up here. Do you train with him on a regular basis.. i see that you are from S.C.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That would be a worthy trip!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh, wow! it's so soon.. I would really love to come up, but not sure if we'll be able to swing that on such short notice..


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

BritneyP said:


> Oh, wow! it's so soon.. I would really love to come up, but not sure if we'll be able to swing that on such short notice..


You're probably closer to him than this seminar. He has regular seminars in central SC


----------



## vdsauk (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Lynn
We look forward to seeing you soon!
If you need spots filled please let me know and we'll also advertise it.

We are full for our seminar here the 22-26 February so it is possible we have a few that want to attend up there! Thanks for helping arrange everything for your friend! We enjoy seeing him here the last few weeks.

Also you may want to send the people to Frans' most recent trial videos if they want to see he is not only able to teach but consistently put the points up.

Frans Slaman and Brongo Fron Fighter took HIGH IN TRIAL, HIGH IN TRACKING, HIGH IN OEBDIECNE, and HIGH IN PROTECTION January 28th in Myrtle Beach, SC.
99,96,98

johnyflughtweg's Channel - YouTube

He competes actively in the sport, and will be at the WDC and AWDF this year as well as Nationals! I think everyone will learn a great deal, and have much more understanding.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

vdsauk said:


> Hi Lynn
> We look forward to seeing you soon!
> If you need spots filled please let me know and we'll also advertise it.
> 
> ...


You need to update your signature


----------



## vdsauk (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Hunter... I just did... YES Farin Spod Lazov is now also an IPO1 I did trial him also that weekend even though he was ill. We did well, and I am proud of him. We will be at the Regionals along with Frans and Brongo whether we are ready or not. 

We are all very proud of Brongo right now and how he is completing himself. He is maturing into an even more amazing dog, and Frans will tell you he is one of the hardest dogs he's had to train. You wouldn't be able to tell after seeing his Obedience video!

The judge says... 50% of people MISS their motion exercises... I hope we can make that change one club at a time with our seminars and understanding if people apply it!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Would really like to attend with Mutz, but it is really short notice......will try.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

cliffson1 said:


> Would really like to attend with Mutz, but it is really short notice......will try.


Sorry for the short notice.. couple of working slots had become available.. just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> Would really like to attend with Mutz, but it is really short notice......will try.


Hey cliffson, where abouts are you?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm in South Jersey.....I used to be in Fair Hills Sch club in NE Maryland.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the inquiries.. all working slots are full. If anyone is interested in coming to watch, those "auditor" slots are still available. Keeping fingers crossed that the weather cooperates.. having a seminar in February is a little risky.


----------



## Sapakus (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi, I am in MD and would like to come watch... how do I sign up? Also, is this for people just learning abt schutzhund ? I am not very knowledgeable about it, never done anything with it, but very interested to watch and learn a few things. What can I expect to see there?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Sapakus said:


> Hi, I am in MD and would like to come watch... how do I sign up? Also, is this for people just learning abt schutzhund ? I am not very knowledgeable about it, never done anything with it, but very interested to watch and learn a few things. What can I expect to see there?


You'll learn a great deal about drives and behavior that is applicable to much more than just schutzhund


----------



## Sapakus (Aug 10, 2010)

awesome! after coming to this board, and having had a dog for last year and a half, I have learned that there is soooo much more to dogs than I thought there was... Now that i know these things exist, I want to actually want to learn about them and learn how to utilize them.


----------



## Stealth (Oct 8, 2010)

Dang it... So soon and over my b day weekend. Would love to bring Sako VDsauk to see someone from his home again and get some more training. I got to try and swing it...


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Working Slots are Full.. you could always stop by as a "spectator".


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Lynn, let me know if someone backs out for Sunday. I'd love to go with Cues.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Looking forward to this weekend.. And have thoroughly enjoyed Frans' seminars in the past.. Kinda nice that he's here in the states..


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Wish it were not so far away! Love the Frans seminars. The first time I saw him, Samba was a youngster. She is nearly 12 now. Hogan would love to bite Frans too! Maybe something will be closer to us sometime. Hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

This was a very good seminar for all levels of dog training. If anyone ever has a chance to work with Frans, I would highly recommend it. He doesn't tolerate any BS and that's the type of individual I enjoy working with. Laos had a good three days of work.. and made progress by the third day.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm with you Lynn! 

It was a super 3 days of learning and training! And the wether cooperated..


----------

